# Stolen watch in trade with member here!



## mfisher

Beware Goodfella aka Ryan Gordon from NY aka "Goodfella"

The story:

I had a LNIB Tissot T touch up for sale. I received a message from a guy wanting to trade his GSAR for my Tissot. We corresponded in the usual way. I have bought sold traded many many watches over the years and saw nothing abnormal about this guy. We agreed to trade and send the watches to each other via USPS priority insurred. I did but obviously he didn't. It has been 8~10 days and nothing. I keep asking him if he received my Tissot and he will not reply to that. I recently put up for sale another GSAR that I already had. The same guy actually responded offering me his Omega Seamaster Quartz on bracelet for the GSAR! Once I realized it was the same guy I quickly responded to him asking why he wanted another GSAR when he supposedly just sent me one. And who is going to trade an Omega Seamaster Pro on Speedy bracelet for a GSAR! The flags went up but a little late. Here is the guys info: 

[name and address removed by watchuseek admin]

I think he is fishing around for "deals". 

Best regards,

Mike Fisher
aka flyfisher11 or mfisher WUS, MWR, TZ


----------



## fedagent28

[quote removed, contained name and address]

That is not good.... Can't you try to get the help of the local law enforcement office at his place?


----------



## mfisher

Yes I am pursuing that avenue now.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Sorry to hear that. I have suspended his account. Please keep me posted.


----------



## nexnbax

Hello, I'm brand new to the site. I have around 75 watches and never heard of this site...Love it! Anyway, I had a deal go bad with the aforementioned "Ryan Gordon". My deal was for an Ebay sale. A cell phone. I paid him $400. and he sent me a shell of a phone worth about $1.00 if that. I've filed complaints with the U.S. Postal Service Mail Fraud Division and the Internet Crime Complaint Center. Hoping to nail this guy. Would like to talk to MFisher. I called yesterday and left a message with him. CHuck


----------



## bvmjethead

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Sorry to hear that. I have suspended his account. Please keep me posted.


I'm as much against a thief as the next guy, probably moreso. [violent content removed]
But my question is why suspend this guy's account after hearing only one side of the story?

Did I miss something?

No flames as I have no vested interest whatsoever, I'm just curious.


----------



## Ernie Romers

I sent him a PM about this but he never replied. At least that is suspicious.


----------



## Bongos

Keep in mind anything over $400 is a felony, do a fraud report with your local Sheriff (Yes, Sheriff not Police, since Sheriff has juristiction) and they will nicely dispatch a unit to talk to the individual, usually matters are resolved quickly as if or when a second visit is necessary it is an actual arrest warrant.


----------



## Unique Mechanics

Bongos said:


> Keep in mind anything over $400 is a felony, do a fraud report with your local Sheriff (Yes, Sheriff not Police, since Sheriff has juristiction) and they will nicely dispatch a unit to talk to the individual, usually matters are resolved quickly as if or when a second visit is necessary it is an actual arrest warrant.


Sounds right Bongos. Please take this advise and continue with the chase. No one deserves that kind of treatment. This is a crazy world we live in and some people just think they can get away with fraud. Do the best you can to terminate this guy!

Thanks,
MP


----------



## gregd

Why is it the Sheriff?
Wouldn't it be mail fraud? Or with the UPS is it not?
Just curious.

Types of mail fraud
Non-delivery or misrepresentation of mail-order merchandise

This scheme exists in various forms; order an item, make payment, receive nothing is the simplest form of mail fraud. Other variants include misleading descriptions (advertisement says an expensive camera is available by mail-order, when the item arrives it turns out to be a toy camera), deliberate sale of defective merchandise or even stolen merchandise.

The same scams now exist online; non-delivery of auction or mail-order merchandise advertised on Internet sites is a common complaint.



Bongos said:


> Keep in mind anything over $400 is a felony, do a fraud report with your local Sheriff (Yes, Sheriff not Police, since Sheriff has juristiction) and they will nicely dispatch a unit to talk to the individual, usually matters are resolved quickly as if or when a second visit is necessary it is an actual arrest warrant.


----------



## trancewidth

Ryan Gordon (and his other aliases) is a well-known scammer, just check the "dealwatch" forum on Watchnet....


----------

